# Nook 1st edition



## jasman7201 (Oct 20, 2012)

I bought a used Nook 1st edition for my girlfriends daughter and the previous owner did not unregister it from B&N. Ive tried emailing the seller numerous times and he wont return any emails. I talked to B&N and they said I was bassically SOL because i didnt know the email address of the person who the nook is registered to. Is ther anything i can do to unregister this thing so i dont have an expensive soduko game


----------

